# Smokin Cheese in the MES



## billrigsby (Sep 20, 2008)

Loaded up the MES with some Sharp Chedder, Pepper Jack, Guda, and Danish Fontina....








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced 96%




 
2048 x 1536 (812.28K)


//and fired up the Smoke Pistol 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced 96%





 
1536 x 2048 (821.18K)

//

Got some good smoke going and let em go for about 4 hours 





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced 96%





 
1536 x 2048 (817.92K)

//

Going to let them rest a few days before cutting in to them so they mellow out a bit.







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Reduced 96%




 
2048 x 1536 (789.76K)

//

--------------------

*Bill Rigsby - Divide, CO @ 9,375'*


_2007 JENN-AIR 4 Burner 52K LP Gas Grill 720-0337_
ACC.
Maverick ST01 Surface Temp.
Maverick ET7 Dual Probe Wireless Remote Temp.
Lodge 10" Skillet / 2.5 Qt Pot / Sauce Pot
Perforated Veggie Grill Pan
Kabob Racks
Stainless Steel Chicken Wing Holder
Stainless Steel Smoker Box
MODS
Two Stage Adjustable Regulator
Rotisserie and Warming Rack Storage
OXO Stainless Steel Tool Hook
Stainless Steel Heat Retention Panel
Custom Stainless Steel Side Storage Cabinet
Stainless Steel Side Table
Stainless Steel Halogen Work Lights
Chile / Nut Roaster for Rotisserie

_Masterbuilt 30" Electronic Stainless Steel Smoker_
MODS
Built into Stainless Steel Table
Smoke Pistol for _COLD_ Smoking

_Brinkman Charcoal Smoker_
MODS
Drop in LP Gas Burner and Stock Pot to Convert to Turkey Fryer

_"Baby" Weber Kettle Charcoal Grill_


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good could stand to have pics a little bigger tho


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks good. cant wait till I venture into cold smoking.


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks great!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Nothing beats a slice of good smoked cheese.


----------



## werdwolf (Sep 20, 2008)

I giv', whats a smoke pistol?


----------



## billrigsby (Sep 21, 2008)

It is a "smoke generator" Makes smoke without the heat.

http://www.smokepistol.com/

*Bill*


----------

